

'Like' Button Follows Web Users - bond
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704281504576329441432995616.html?mod=WSJ_Tech_Europe_LeftTopNews

======
Hrothgar15
Who cares?

As soon as you say the words "track," "anonymous," or "freedom," I stop
reading.

Time to move on.

------
eli
I would imagine google has access to a heckuva a lot more data through
Analytics than the Buzz widget.

